# PSE thunderbolt or Firestorm LC



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

I am looking to but a older PSE thunderbolt or Firestorm with the LMR-2 Cam. I need this cam for a customer! If you have any leads please let me know!!!:shade:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Hallsway. Have fun here.  Post an ad in the WTB section.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT:thumbs_up


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: to Archery Talk!!! :cheers:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------

